

Ask HN: What should I build my webapp in? - zarprey

I want to build a web application. My idea is pretty simple but I haven't really developed anything other than simple websites (html/css) for a few years. I'm a designer, but in the past I taught myself php/mysql and I've picked up things here and there. I have been focusing more on design in the last many years so I'm not sure where to start. Python? Ruby? Should I use a framework like Django or Rails? Any suggestions?
======
ollerac
I was in this situation a few years ago. It doesn't really matter which tools
you use. They're all relatively similar from a beginner's perspective and
you'll be learning a lot not matter which ones your choose. The most important
thing is that you stick with your project, so try to choose the easiest, most
well-supported framework. I'd say Ruby on Rails is a pretty good bet.

Also, I wouldn't start right off trying to build your application. Go through
at least one full tutorial on how to build a sample application. You'll learn
your way around the code and pick up a lot of things that seem useless at
first but end up being really useful down the line.

<http://www.codeschool.com/> has an awesome free online course called "Rails
for Zombies". I'd probably start there if I were you.

It'll be a lot of hard work, but stick with it and good luck!

~~~
zarprey
Thanks for the suggestions. I'll check out the link. I know it will be hard
but I'm excited to dig into something new.

------
charliepark
I program in Rails mostly, but I came from a front-end dev perspective, and
I'd recommend giving Sinatra a try. It gives you much of the same "reload and
see your changes" experience you get when you're first playing with HTML/CSS.
The Rails for Zombies link ollerac gave is good, too.

~~~
zarprey
I hadn't heard of Sinatra before. I'll check it out. Thanks!

------
nuclearsandwich
In which language should I build my webapp?

Feel free to mod me down, but lately ending sentences with prepositions has
become nails on a chalkboard in my mind. Yes, I know that avoiding this makes
everyone sound like Victorian gentlemen, I'm sorry.

